
Ask HN: The Future of Go-Lang? - was_boring
Would you start a new project in Go? It seems the hype train has died on it (which isn&#x27;t itself a bad thing), but would you consider it?<p>I&#x27;m thinking of starting a new project with it. It needs relatively high throughput (~20k transactions a second) but unsure if Go is a good choice. I like the simple syntax, low memory footprint and easy threading&#x2F;routines.
======
verdverm
Golang is here to stay. Look at the most significant projects out there, many
are written in Go. It's a great language which I use daily and will continue
to do so.

What other choices are you considering?

------
bt848
The answer really depends on the nature of these transactions. For example if
you can achieve the desired throughput with one thread that could change your
decision.

------
streetcat1
Yes. It is the language of Kubernetes.

And Kubernetes is the new OS.

